# Relevance Of Past Performance



## KMc (9 Jan 2003)

Just when you thought it was all over......

The Financial Services Authority in the UK has had to reverse its opposition to the use of past performance in promotional literature by a European Union directive compelling fund managers to *include historical performance* of their funds in prospectuses from next February(2004) .


----------



## Buddy (10 Jan 2003)

*Including Historical Performance*

No wonder Ark Life aspire to become brokers :lol  :lol  :lol  :lol


----------

